# Dwarf questions (500-1kp games)



## lepruk86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey all;

I have been away for a little while and want to build a new army. I decided to pick up the little Dwarves to lead my drive for conquest.

Want to start with very small 5000-1k point games and obviously try to keep the cost as low as possible.

So is it worth picking up 2 of the battalion boxes or would you say only 1 of them + whatever else I decide to build my army around?

I have ordered the army books of course but just looking for solid starter tips.

I know I need a good coulple of solid infantry blocks (25 units or so right?) with a Thane and artiliary support (least I think this is about right).

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Dwarves strength is in its stubborness, with its core units, its anti magic, and weapionary. In the battalion sets there are 32 warriors, cannon, 16 thunders so this would be doubled as you might get 2 box sets, this will give you enough for a horde unit of warriors or longbeards, 30 to 40. Two cannons, or 2 orgon guns, and 1 units of 20-30 thunders or quarrellers. It will give you a solid start, then all you will need is your heros, I recommend battle standard bearer, rune smith, and a thane.


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Spot on Green Knight, I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Have to agree with the previous posts. Boxed sets are certainly worth it!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good post Green Knight. Hit the nail on the head. The battallions are the way to go.


----------

